# Radiators



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone help me out OH is out and im clueless, first time i have put the radiator on since moving in and it is not warming up, does the tank upstairs have to fill up first before it starts to warm up???

Cheers.


----------



## tracey w (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Anyone help me out OH is out and im clueless, first time i have put the radiator on since moving in and it is not warming up, does the tank upstairs have to fill up first before it starts to warm up???
> 
> Cheers.



you may have to turn your thermostat up. If the temperature is warmer than the room it will not come on. As its still "summer" officially  I have had to put my thermostat up to about 25 at the moment, so when the room drops below that it comes on. If it is at around 15 it wont come on at themoment, hope that helps hun x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 26, 2010)

you will need to bleed the radiator, which means you need to let the air out of the wee valve at the side............until you see the water..........have u got a radiator key?.


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

tracey w said:


> you may have to turn your thermostat up. If the temperature is warmer than the room it will not come on. As its still "summer" officially  I have had to put my thermostat up to about 25 at the moment, so when the room drops below that it comes on. If it is at around 15 it wont come on at themoment, hope that helps hun x



dont have a thermostat have this thing next to the boiler with heating one side water the next you get option of on, off once and timed...

p.s my mate says they might need bleeding and council have to do that ,


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> you will need to bleed the radiator, which means you need to let the air out of the wee valve at the side............until you see the water..........have u got a radiator key?.



no dnt have any key, god this is a mare i just want to dry my bedding


----------



## tracey w (Aug 26, 2010)

dont know how to do the bleeding thing? You must have  a room thermostat to set the temperature I would have thought ?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 26, 2010)

you can also use plyers..........its a small square shaped pin on the side of the heater, its position can vary, have a feel round.

If its in a good position you might be able to get some plyers round it, some can be in awkward positions, like facing the wall................


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

tracey w said:


> dont know how to do the bleeding thing? You must have  a room thermostat to set the temperature I would have thought ?



have this thing on the wall with numbers on but its taped up and we dnt use it


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> you can also use plyers..........its a small square shaped pin on the side of the heater, its position can vary, have a feel round.
> 
> If its in a good position you might be able to get some plyers round it, some can be in awkward positions, like facing the wall................



thank you boi ill leave it to him me thinks when he gets back, i can see the valve you mean though.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 26, 2010)

tracey w said:


> dont know how to do the bleeding thing? You must have  a room thermostat to set the temperature I would have thought ?



If you put a heater back on the wall there is still air inside it from when it was emptied, and there is no where for it to go once connected to the pressurised water supply.........so the valve must be opened till the water fill the whole heater, you will know this when the water comes flying out all over you and the floor..........


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 26, 2010)

A wee trick I use for drying stuff, well the misses, is to get a dehumidifier.......it runs on electricity, not alot, and it sucks the moisture right out all your clothes and linen, we just hang it all up in the back room and turn it on..................happy days.........


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

will all the radiators need bleeding?  sounds a lovely job for a man whos just done a 8 hr shift to come home 2


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 26, 2010)

If you don't have a radiator key, you can get one from the likes of B&Q, Homebase or your utilities supplier. Be very careful when you bleed the thing as the water inside is going to be filthy so have a good thick cloth handy to catch the overflow.

If you look at the top of the radiator one side has a small square metal thing sticking out, this is the bit that slots into the hole in end of the key. You'll need to turn it carefully and it may hiss a bit before spitting at you. Once the water starts to come out you can stop bleeding it and it should work fine. It's just air in the system you need to get rid of, not the water.

Have fun!


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> If you don't have a radiator key, you can get one from the likes of B&Q, Homebase or your utilities supplier. Be very careful when you bleed the thing as the water inside is going to be filthy so have a good thick cloth handy to catch the overflow.
> 
> If you look at the top of the radiator one side has a small square metal thing sticking out, this is the bit that slots into the hole in end of the key. You'll need to turn it carefully and it may hiss a bit before spitting at you. Once the water starts to come out you can stop bleeding it and it should work fine. It's just air in the system you need to get rid of, not the water.
> 
> Have fun!



oh dam the guy never mentioned any of this when he tested them out and they heated up fine, i think ill pour OH a very big JD before he walks in the door then.

thank you Alison


----------



## tracey w (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> have this thing on the wall with numbers on but its taped up and we dnt use it



That sounds like it? What number is it on? Id rather play around with that before all this bleeding radiators stuff


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

tracey w said:


> That sounds like it? What number is it on? Id rather play around with that before all this bleeding radiators stuff



its on 10, theres 20 or 30 as well


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd strongly suggest getting a proper radiator key. The little nut is usually a very soft metal and anything unsuitable (like pliers) can easily strip the corners off it, making it unusable very quickly.

Another thing you could try, if your radiators have individual thermostats, is to turn the upstairs ones down a bit. However, from what you've said, it does sound like you need to bleed the air out.

I know a little about all this because I had a house extension done a few years back and then completely redecorated the house. This meant taking radiators off the walls and all sorts!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

can anyone just tell me DO you NEED TO BLEED EVERY RADIATOR IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> can anyone just tell me DO you NEED TO BLEED EVERY RADIATOR IN THE HOUSE.



Normally, you should find that it's the upstairs ones that need to be bled more frequently. Air rises, but if the air block is large, it won't move easily through the system.

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Normally, you should find that it's the upstairs ones that need to be bled more frequently. Air rises, but if the air block is large, it won't move easily through the system.
> 
> Andy



would it not be easier for me to just call the council?


----------



## tracey w (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> its on 10, theres 20 or 30 as well



personally I would try 30. Good luck with the bleeding radiators, nightmare


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> would it not be easier for me to just call the council?



I'd suggest buying yourself a radiator key, call the council and then follow the guy/gal that they send around to see what they do. That way, you can see first hand how to do it!

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 26, 2010)

And, now that I've read the thread properly. I'd say the first thing to try would be the thermostat. Then, as soon as the boiler starts up, then your radiators should be warming up too.

If you do have an air lock in the radiator, you should find that the top of the radiator stays cold, but you may feel the bottom warming up (unless the radiator has practically no water in it!!).

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> And, now that I've read the thread properly. I'd say the first thing to try would be the thermostat. Then, as soon as the boiler starts up, then your radiators should be warming up too.
> 
> If you do have an air lock in the radiator, you should find that the top of the radiator stays cold, but you may feel the bottom warming up (unless the radiator has practically no water in it!!).
> 
> Andy



there al staying cold all over, the thermostat is not connected up thats why its taped off.


----------



## tracey w (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> there al staying cold all over, the thermostat is not connected up thats why its taped off.



Then dont expect heat anytime soon hun!  Call your council and get them to sort asap, it would think heating is a priority call out?


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

tracey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so thick lol 


the radiators are warming up now oops im not going to admit what id done haha


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone Andy your a star hun xX


----------



## tracey w (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> tracey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so thick lol
> 
> 
> the radiators are warming up now oops im not going to admit what id done haha



lol, glad they are working, what did you do?, probably done it myself im rubbish at diy stuff


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

tracey w said:


> lol, glad they are working, what did you do?, probably done it myself im rubbish at diy stuff



I've Pmmed you


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I've Pmmed you



Go on Pm me as well!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Go on Pm me as well!
> 
> Andy



Done !!   !!!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Done !!   !!!



Received and replied. Do you wish to destroy the evidence?

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Received and replied. Do you wish to destroy the evidence?
> 
> Andy



And how would that work then ?


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> And how would that work then ?



I meant delete the PMs (in case hubby reads your stuff when you're not looking) 

Andy "Sees threats everywhere" HB


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I meant delete the PMs (in case hubby reads your stuff when you're not looking)
> 
> Andy "Sees threats everywhere" HB



hubby not interested in comin in here unless i ask him to reply to a thread about electricals lol


----------



## thedame (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG - this is better than any soap! Steffie I have had a c**p afternoon and you and your band of merry plumbers have given me such a laugh

Of course, I am dying to know what you did.......... Do we have to wait until next season? Please put us out of our misery


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

thedame said:


> OMG - this is better than any soap! Steffie I have had a c**p afternoon and you and your band of merry plumbers have given me such a laugh
> 
> Of course, I am dying to know what you did.......... Do we have to wait until next season? Please put us out of our misery



LOL glad it made your afternoon.You can wait hun


----------



## bex123 (Aug 26, 2010)

lol steffie soo funny reading this ,if your anything like me then ...did u not turn it on kind of thing i would do  i have to know hehehehe


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 26, 2010)

and pm me too...if it makes you feel any better I didn't realise mine had 2 switches before!


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh god ill just tell you all i did not realise the cover was on the thermostat once i took it off i had to switch it on


----------



## thedame (Aug 27, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Oh god ill just tell you all i did not realise the cover was on the thermostat once i took it off i had to switch it on



Oops! It is so easy to overlook the obvious Steffie - when I was working in a primary school teaching ICT, I was cursing that a printer in which I had installed a new cartridge wouldn't print...until my friend pointed out I had left the protective film strip on  I suffered for that one


----------



## Steff (Aug 27, 2010)

thedame said:


> Oops! It is so easy to overlook the obvious Steffie - when I was working in a primary school teaching ICT, I was cursing that a printer in which I had installed a new cartridge wouldn't print...until my friend pointed out I had left the protective film strip on  I suffered for that one



hehe well im among freinds here so im sure it will be fine x


----------

